# 应该去庆祝才是



## rookdeepdown

“你也会这样坐的，如果你是成天坐在一面砖石墙上。”麦康娜教授说。
　　“整天？你应该去庆祝才是。我今天来的时候一路上不知道有多少派对和大餐呢"

Why is 才是 at the end of the sentence and what does it mean in this case? Are there any alike examples?


----------



## T.D

The <something +才是> structure means things other than the mentioned ones 不是. 
e.g.
---- 你是这里年龄最小的吗？ Are you the youngest here?
---- 他才是. He is the one. (not me, not others)

---- 在这四个选项里，C才是正确的。 Among the four choices, C is the correct one. 

---- 你应该去庆祝才是。 You should be celebrating. (instead of complaining)


----------



## SimonTsai

你應該去慶祝才是 = 你應該去慶祝 + 慶祝才是你應該去做的

I think of '才是' there as an adverb, which is optional and adds very little. Such use of '才是' is not particularly common and is typically restricted to informal contexts.


----------



## henter

You could simply say 你才应该去庆祝.


----------



## SimonTsai

你才應該去慶祝 ==> It's you that should go and join in the celebrations!
你應該去慶祝才是 ==> You should go and join in the celebrations (instead).


----------



## henter

在大陆如果你说你應該去慶祝才是很奇怪耶. 两岸的说话方式在这方面可能有差别, 就像我前面用台湾同胞喜欢用的耶. 我以前和一个台湾妹子网上聊天.  她喜欢说安啦安啦; 她还只打繁体字  你應該去慶祝才是很像欧化的表达方式. 个人看法. 可能有的同胞也这样用, 尤其是南方同胞. 北方人可能就说你才该去庆祝.

我的意思是你才该去庆祝就可以了. 加上才是有点多余


----------



## Ghabi

「你应该去庆祝才是」跟「你才该去庆祝」压根儿意思不同,跟地区差异和欧化有啥关系......


----------



## henter

Ghabi said:


> 「你应该去庆祝才是」跟「你才该去庆祝」压根儿意思不同,跟地区差异和欧化有啥关系......


我是按照以前一个老派相声来理解的. 好像是马季在那个相声中批判大陆有些人用译制片中外国人物的方式讲中文. 我用欧式这个词是因为这个"你应该去庆祝才是"让我想起徐志摩的文字; he would have written something like this, I suppose.有些人说他的文字属于翻译体-我喜欢徐志摩的文字.  可能我理解错了. 不好意思. 我只是觉得这个像是从英文句子直接翻译. 我反正在大陆北方好像没见过用这种方法说话的, 尤其是把这个才是放在结尾. 我用百度搜了搜. 只有"这才是你该做的,“ 没有"你该做这个才是"这样的搜索结果. 所以我觉得也许是地区差异. 对岸的也许用这种方法说话. Well, I could be wrong about this.
​


----------



## SuperXW

rookdeepdown said:


> “你也会这样坐的，如果你是成天坐在一面砖石墙上。”麦康娜教授说。
> “整天？你应该去庆祝才是。我今天来的时候一路上不知道有多少派对和大餐呢"
> 
> Why is 才是 at the end of the sentence and what does it mean in this case? Are there any alike examples?


……才是 = ……才对 = It is right to...
是 = 对 = right
才, as mentioned by T.D, stress the tone of "instead of other options".

你应该去庆祝才是 ≠ 你才应该去庆祝

原文确实带有明显的翻译腔。但“才是”不至于那么难理解吧……？


----------



## ovaltine888

我可以弱弱地说，其实我没看懂OP的中文原文在讲什么吗？

“一整天坐在砖石墙上”和“你应该去庆祝”有什么联系？
和后面的“一路上有多少派对和大餐”又有什么联系？

同意大家所说的，这段文字翻译腔很浓重。我个人的理解是：
“你应该去庆祝才是”其实表达的是“你已经很幸运了，别不知足”或者“我好羡慕你，居然有这样的好事”。正常的中文语境应该很少有人会说“你应该去庆祝”的，这完全是欧化表达。
而“一路上有多少派对和大餐”用来和“整天坐在砖石墙上”作对比，目的是表达别抱怨“整天坐在砖石墙上”了，我（一路上有多少派对和大餐）比你更惨。——但是从上下文来看，老实说我看不懂这中间的逻辑联系。

下面是我编的用同样口气的一组对话：
A：今天忙死我了，都没时间出去吃饭，中午只能吃方便面凑合一下。
B：有方便面吃？你已经够幸福了！（这句对应的是原文中：你应该庆祝才是）我一直饿到现在，什么都没吃呢！

这组对话中：
A表达的意思是：我好惨，只吃了方便面。
B表达的意思是：别抱怨了，我比你更惨，我啥都没吃呢。


----------



## henter

_理解当然没问题. 只是觉得是把这个才是放在结尾怪怪的.   你应该去庆祝才是翻译成英文是啥呢? You should be celebrating ? You are supposed to be celebrating? You should be the one celebrating? 给外国人编写的中文教材可能不在乎有没有逻辑. 如果在现实中, 大部分国人估计不会这样讲中文._


----------



## stephenlearner

“应该……才是”似乎是固定结构。比如：

1. 你怎么哭了？你应该高兴才是。

2. 我现在哪敢趾高气扬？我应该夹着尾巴做人才是(才对)。

－－－－－－－－－－－
补充：“是”的意思是对，正确。“应该……才是”即为“应该……才对/才正确”。


----------



## henter

stephenlearner said:


> “应该……才是”似乎是固定结构。比如：
> 
> 1. 你怎么哭了？你应该高兴才是。
> 
> 2. 我现在哪敢趾高气扬？我应该夹着尾巴做人才是(才对)。


你应该高兴才是这个确实会用到.


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> 我可以弱弱地说，其实我没看懂OP的中文原文在讲什么吗？ [...] 同意大家所说的，这段文字翻译腔很浓重。我个人的理解是：


Here is what I imagine:

Professor McConaughey recently achieved a success in her research and her colleagues are now having a great time partying and celebrating it but she is sitting alone, on a mansory fence, and someone finds her. The person then asks, sitting like that isn't good, is it? McConaughey replies, 'If you were planning on sitting here all day, you would sit like this, too.' The person then asks, 'Sitting here all day long, why? You should join in the celebrations! There are so many parties and good meals on my way coming here today! You should go and have fun.'


----------



## ovaltine888

SimonTsai said:


> Here is what I imagine:
> 
> Professor McConaughey recently achieved a success in her research and her colleagues are now having a great time partying and celebrating it but she is sitting alone, on a mansory fence, and someone finds her. The person then asks, sitting like that isn't good, is it? McConaughey replies, 'If you were planning on sitting here all day, you would sit like this, too.' The person then asks, 'Sitting here all day long, why? You should join in the celebrations! There are so many parties and good meals on my way coming here today! You should go and have fun.'


所以 you should go and have fun才是重点，对吗？
“你应该去庆祝”确实难理解。至少应该说“你应该和他们一起去庆祝”(You should join in the celebration)


----------



## SuperXW

我觉得这个就是直译，需要context才可能理解。
我也脑补一段：
卡通片，城里人都在庆祝节日，而麦康纳教授被困在一面砖石墙上。
“麦康纳教授，你为什么僵硬地坐在这里，像个木头人似的？”嘴贱鸟说。
“你也会这样坐的，如果你是成天坐在一面砖石墙上。”麦康娜教授说。
“整天？你应该去庆祝才是。我今天来的时候一路上不知道有多少派对和大餐呢！"
“当然，如果我知道如何从这砖石墙上下来。”


----------



## henter

这个确实是直译. 其实在大陆大部分人也不会说派对. 一般直接说英文party. 派对这个词可能来自于对岸. 你知道台湾综艺节目在大陆有不少拥趸, 尤其是以前的康熙来了. 不好意思,这是题外话. 我说这个的意思是原文有可能不是来自大陆教材, 所以说话的方式可能不一样. 我搜了一下. 这段话来自罗琳的小说"Harry Potter". 我没看过英文原版, 不知道罗琳写的英文原文"你应该去庆祝才是"是怎样的.

我找到原文了

 "You'd be stiff if you'd been sitting on a brick wall all day," said Professor McGonagall. "All day? When you could have been celebrating? I must have passed a dozen feasts and parties on my way here." Professor McGonagall sniffed angrily.


----------



## Oswinw011

I too agree that "应该。。。才是" is a collocation and it indicates the subjective mood: you should have done something--but the fact is that you didn't. Thanks to the original English context, it's clear that the sloppy and stilted translation has distorted its meaning, thereby discombobulating quite a lot of readers here.

Despite the awkward and odd word choices that plague the snippet of translation, I'm no stranger to the fixed phrase 应该。。。才是。 It fits that context. Professor McGonagall had the option of celebrating with others and yet she chose to transform herself into a cat waiting outside Harry Potter's house, while Dumbledore delivered Harry to his auntie's family. The 应该。。。才是 makes sense. 

"才是" sounds like "...is valid" used to emphasize the tone of surprise. 他应该很聪明才是，为什么现在看着呆呆的呢? That he was supposed to be clever is valid, but he looks dump now.


----------



## SuperXW

闹半天是自言自语？
这种小说要不就看原文吧……翻译得我一点代入感没有……


----------

